# Is it safe to use Chlorox in my humidity trays?



## lady slipper (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a series of humidity trays on my light stand and believe my orchids are improving with the added evaporation. I change the water weekly and clean the trays but would like to know if someone can tell me if it is safe to add say a tsp of chlorox to the gallon for each tray just to keep it fresher? I don't want to injure the orchids and wonder if this is a safe practice or if other do this. Thank you

pHrag-man


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2010)

You probably only have to worry about the smell.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2010)

Are you using city tap water?

That already has some chlorine in it. Nashville tap has about 3ppm of TRC (you can sometimes smell it). Adding more on top of that doesn't have much benefit, but if your city water has less, you could add a bit more.


----------



## lady slipper (May 17, 2010)

*adding chlorine to drip trays*



Rick said:


> Are you using city tap water?
> 
> That already has some chlorine in it. Nashville tap has about 3ppm of TRC (you can sometimes smell it). Adding more on top of that doesn't have much benefit, but if your city water has less, you could add a bit more.



My municipal water does have some chlorine in but very little so I have been now adding about 1 tsp to a gal of water and adding it to my drip trays. It does seem to keep them fresher looking longer. I do clean them out weekly as I want to keep my collection as healthy as possible. Orchids are so fun.
Phrag-man


----------

